# Dry patches of skin on my face. :( :'(



## Life In Return (Apr 29, 2006)

I have 2 patches of itchy, rough, dry skin on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I moisturize and cleanse daily (Oil of Olay), and it's still there! What could be causing this, and how can I make it go away ? I drink a LOT of water daily, and I take pretty good care of my skin. What to do ?


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 29, 2006)

This is my skincare routine if it helps.

*Mornings:*
Oil of Olay Foaming Face Wash.
Oil of Olay Complete SPF15 lotion for sensitive skin.

*Nights:*
I alternate between the two:
Oil of Olay Foaming Face Wash *OR* Oil of Olay Dual Action Cleanser + Toner.

If I use the foaming face wash, I also use the Oil of Olay Refreshing Toner.
Then I moisturize with Oil of Olay Night of Olay Firming Cream.

And twice a week, I use the Oil of Olay Daily Facials Deep Cleansing Clay Mask.

I don't know what's up. It's like one half of my face is perfect then the other side has the rough patches


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2006)

those two patches of skin need to have cortisone cream rubbed on them. If that doesn't work, then you have to get a steroid cream from the dr to make them go away. I get things similar to that from time to time and that's what I h ave to do. :/


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 29, 2006)

Yea that is what I usually do, but I just wish they would never come, lol.


----------



## missdiorable (Apr 29, 2006)

you might have contact dermatitis. its just like an allergic reaction that spread some. my friend had that before and she had dry patches on her arms but im not sure so i would just go to the dermatoligist[sp?].


----------



## samila18 (Apr 29, 2006)

it could also be psoriasis or eczema.. (I work for a dermatologist) it could be anything, really.. your best bet would be to see a derm as soon as you can.. even if it's something minor, it's worth it to get it cleared up.. hope everything works out!


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 30, 2006)

I would try switching up your skincare routine, it could be as easy as that (if not then I would see a derm). I used to use drugstore brands and my skin was always horribly flakey (I called it facial dandruff). I now use Lush cleansers Aquamarina and Fresh Farmacy, and their Skindrink moisturiser, and a mask every few days of Brazened Honey. Join the forum at lush.com and you can read up on some products, or make your way down to a store and the SA's will be more than happy to give you heaps of samples to try before you buy.


----------



## user79 (May 6, 2006)

Your skincare routine doesn't sound like it has enough moisture in it. Also, toners can be really drying, maybe skip the toner all together and instead of using a lotion, use a cream. Also, foaming face fashes contain sodium laureth sulfate (a foaming agent) and they can cause skin dryness. Get a non-foaming face wash, something like Cetaphil would probably work better for you.

Also, Olay has a lot of perfumes which can irritate, I'd get some perfume free creams, the Cetaphil line is good and I've heard good things about Kiehl's and Aveeno.

I don't think you need cortizone right away, it is a medication and should only be used as a last resort. Try switching up the products you use and see if you notice a change.


----------



## Life In Return (May 6, 2006)

I actually fixed the problem. I think it had to do w/the meds I was on... but I have been washing my face as usual, and drinking more water, and it cleared up. I also used hydrocortisone in the meanwhile... I have eczema on my arms every now and then so I always have some on hand. Thanks though, guys


----------



## faerie_bel (May 7, 2006)

I once had a scaly patch of skin on my neck and EA 8 Hour Cream fixed it within 48 hours.


----------



## NutMeg (May 9, 2006)

Hey just so you guys know, drinking lots of water doesn't effect how dry your skin is. It does make you healthier though!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samila18* 
_it could also be psoriasis or eczema.. (I work for a dermatologist) it could be anything, really.. your best bet would be to see a derm as soon as you can.. even if it's something minor, it's worth it to get it cleared up.. hope everything works out!_

 


Hey couldnt have said it better, i was thinking that it could be eczema... i have similar patches on my arm thats what mines turned out to be.  "sun exposure, scented products usually flares my eczema."


----------



## calliestar (Jun 3, 2006)

I had this problem last winter and I put neosporin on it.  Heh...I know neosporin is supposed to be more for cuts and burns and stuff, but it's pretty much my mom's go-to remedy for everything, and it seemed to help some.  I also started moisterizing that area more and didn't use any harsher acne treatment/products on the area until I went away.


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 22, 2007)

For some odd reason I allergic to ANYTHING Oil of Olay so it could be that too! I highly recommend cortisone cream. When I had rashes they said to put that one 2-3 times a day. It cleared up in a few days or so.


----------



## Tiya (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Your skincare routine doesn't sound like it has enough moisture in it. Also, toners can be really drying, maybe skip the toner all together and instead of using a lotion, use a cream. Also, foaming face fashes contain sodium laureth sulfate (a foaming agent) and they can cause skin dryness. Get a non-foaming face wash, something like Cetaphil would probably work better for you.

Also, Olay has a lot of perfumes which can irritate, I'd get some perfume free creams, the Cetaphil line is good and I've heard good things about Kiehl's and Aveeno.

I don't think you need cortizone right away, it is a medication and should only be used as a last resort. Try switching up the products you use and see if you notice a change._

 

Cetaphil is my lifesaver! Couldn't have said this any better.. MissChievous, you sound just like my derm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I came to him 2mos ago, c/o of dry patches and also my skin was SO dry that it would flake up. I was also using Oil of Olay moisturizer. My problem: I used toner, after face wash. Though it kept my face from ever breaking out, it stripped away all the moisture from my face to where you can see my fine lines, when I smile. My face was always dry. My doc. gave me a sample of Cetaphil  Gentle Skin Cleanser and told me to buy Neutrogena Moisture, I bought the (Intensified Day moisture SPF 15). Since then, my skin have returned to normal, no dry patches to worry about, no breakouts, pimples, etc. I've left the toner, alone! Yes, Cortizone is not needed unless you have tried everything. Cetaphil is inexpensive and the best ever for my face!

I don't wear foundation, but for a patience to come into my office today and said.. "Are you wearing makeup on your face, like foundation?" I reply, "No, I don't use that." She was amazed and said, "Well, you're lucky... you're face looks very smooth and perfect!" That made me feel so good and less insecure about my face.


----------



## anns (Aug 23, 2007)

A few years ago, I had developed dry, itchy patches on my face as well, and for months, no matter how much I moisterized, it wouldn't go away. I finally went to a doctor, and it was eczema. She gave me a prescription, and within days they were gone.


----------



## cordelia98112 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 

 
_I have 2 patches of itchy, rough, dry skin on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I moisturize and cleanse daily (Oil of Olay), and it's still there! What could be causing this, and how can I make it go away ? I drink a LOT of water daily, and I take pretty good care of my skin. What to do ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Actually, you're not taking good care of your skin if you're using the perfume laden and irratating Oil of Olay.  What you're describing can be Ringworm, or an immune disorder, dry patches or a vitamin deficiency.  You should see a dermatologist as 3 of those 4 options will not go away on their own.  Cleanse with a super gentle cleanser, like Cetaphyl, and use a noncomedogenic, hypallergenic moisurizer.  Keep in mind, however, that if it's a fungus or Ringworm you can spread it on your body and to others.  You really should see a doctor.


----------



## somestuffwrong (Jan 18, 2012)

any body any idea what is going on here

  	pls help me i see this white spot 1 week before on my left side below my lip, male age24

  	no smoke or alcohal no bad habits


  	no hair grown on that area, pls pls pls help me, check my spot images



  	pls replay to [email protected]

  	advance tnks for help.


----------



## saku (Apr 25, 2014)

waa that pic same like me.. how to cure it?


----------



## pharoahjohnson (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey gals and guys I just joined this site and I was seeking help on how to post a picture and write a status on how to cure the problem any tips... By the way this lipstick picture I needs to get rid of lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

The best stuff for dry skin is by Dr. Hauschka. Rose Day Cream and Moisturizing mask. It's pricey, but so worth it. I also recommend using their Cleansing Cream. This is a holistic skin care brand, totally organic and full of good-for-you plant extracts. Of all the things I've tried on my face, it's the best for when my skin is dry (I use it in winter). 

  Oil of Olay isn't great stuff, I'm willing to bet that's at least part of your problem.

  Other brands to try, if natural isn't your thing: Dermalogica and, strangely enough, Mary Kay. I haven't tried their dry skin options but I know both of these are good brands. Dermalogica is the industry standard, it's what we use at my school (I'm in school to be an esthetician).


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 10, 2020)

Life In Return said:


> I have 2 patches of itchy, rough, dry skin on my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd check with a dermatologist.

Using retinol every night is a great way to boost collagen production as we age.

Look for a retinol serum that also contains Hyaluronic acid inside.

HA is really good at moisturizing skin so that might help as well.


----------

